# GT: Game 9 - Clippers @ Lakers



## qross1fan

*






@






​
Los Angeles Clippers(6-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers(4-4)
Date: Friday, November 18th
Time: 7:30 Pacific PM; 10:30 Eastern PM
Los Angeles Clippers Media: KTLA; KTLK AM 1150
Los Angeles Lakers Media: FSN; XTRA AM 540
National Media: NBA-League Pass
Clippers Last Game: Won vs Bucks 109-85
Lakers Last Game: Won vs Knicks 97-92

Clippers Starters:




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


Lakers Starters:




































Smush Parker/Kobe Bryant/Lamar Odom/Kwame Brown/Chris Mihm

Head Coaches:







|








Mike Dunleavy Sr.|Phil Jackson

Prediction: Clippers win 111-95
Prediction Record: 6-2​*​


----------



## Wilmatic2

This game is going to be tough on me. I can't root against any team here, nonetheless, it'll be a fun game to watch.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Root for the Clippers.

I say Clippers win.


----------



## Weasel

It is also Cassell's birthday on friday.


----------



## qross1fan

we need to ATTACK the basket, give the ball to our bigs in the post, EB, Kaman, Wilcox, Rebraca all need the ball in the post, and let Maggs drive, once we do this, they'll focus on covering them, then Cassell and Mobley can hit there outside shots . . thats the key to the game IMO


----------



## yamaneko

Id like to see elton have a big game agasint kwame. Kaman mihm will also be a good matchup. Corey seems to play on another level at times agasint Kobe. Cassel parker will be another interesting matchup. Cassell wont be able to back him down like to TJ ford, but on the other side, parker doesnt have tj ford speed to blow by cassell. 

I think the game will be a blowout one way or the other...im not forseeing a close game..


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Id like to see elton have a big game agasint kwame. Kaman mihm will also be a good matchup. Corey seems to play on another level at times agasint Kobe. Cassel parker will be another interesting matchup. Cassell wont be able to back him down like to TJ ford, but on the other side, parker doesnt have tj ford speed to blow by cassell.
> 
> I think the game will be a blowout one way or the other...im not forseeing a close game..



Corey needs to drive this game and not take stupid jumpers. Leave the shooting to mobley, Q and cassell(ewing @ times as well)


----------



## shaunliv

> parker doesnt have tj ford speed to blow by cassell.


Although Smush Parker isn't as fast a TJ FORD, he still is a very fast athletic guard. Besides, it doesn't take much to get past CASSELL.


----------



## Weasel

Keys to the game:

Let Brand dominate Kwame, Kwame hasn't shown any value so far for the Lakers and doesn't look good at all. Brand needs to take it to him every time and he will score. Also the Clippers need to try to slow Kobe down, probably Ross will be on him if he is ready to go. Kobe did score 40+ last game to carry his team to a win. Staying out of foul trouble is big and getting to the line is huge, last game the Clippers made 30+ FT's at close to 92%.


----------



## RhettO

I say let Kobe get his 42, especially if it takes him 36 shots to get it. If that happens with the Clips, I expect a big win. Limit the turnovers, control the glass, and this one should be in the bag.


----------



## Unique

RhettO said:


> I say let Kobe get his 42, especially if it takes him 36 shots to get it. If that happens with the Clips, I expect a big win. Limit the turnovers, control the glass, and this one should be in the bag.



The thing is when Kobe has a huge scoring night ..We usually win........Keys for you guys to beat us which shouldnt be that hard....Dominate down low.


----------



## leidout

Our post players will dominate, there's just no way Brand & Kaman/Rebraca/Wilcox can find a way to screw this one up.

The real key in my opinion though is to keep the ball out of Odom's hands. Without that, the lakers will be in too much of a funk about ball movement. Who's can pass besides Odom? Just Kobe.

The goal of the game will be to blow 'em out by halftime or the 3rd quarter, thus not giving Kobe a chance to take over in the end.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=217300


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> Id like to see elton have a big game agasint kwame. Kaman mihm will also be a good matchup. Corey seems to play on another level at times agasint Kobe. Cassel parker will be another interesting matchup. Cassell wont be able to back him down like to TJ ford, but on the other side, parker doesnt have tj ford speed to blow by cassell.
> 
> I think the game will be a blowout one way or the other...im not forseeing a close game..



If Frye can have a great game playing Brown, than Elton could have a monsterous game. This is going to be a slaughter tonight. I forsee Mike doing what Larry Brown did, but since he has a better cast than Larry it will work in the sense they don't double team Bryant. Let Bryant have 50 points if he wants to, but shut everyone else down which is pretty easy on a roster that bad, and it wont matter how good Kobe does.

I think Cassell and Smush will be the funnest part to watch. Only because of how good defensively Smush has been so far this season I think it will be a little closer than expected in that reguard. 

I forsee this game a blow out, and not either way.. Only one way. Clippers are better on paper and in person. The only thing the Lakers got is home town pride to fight for, and pride is something Kwame doesn't seem to care about.

I predict Clippers by 10 or more.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lakermike05 said:


> The thing is when Kobe has a huge scoring night ..We usually win........Keys for you guys to beat us which shouldnt be that hard....Dominate down low.



That's normally agisnt teams that are non-factors. Kobe can't do everything. If the Lakers want any chance at winning they need to get their bigs involved and doing well from start to finish. When your playing a team with Elton Brand, you better bring your A game otherwise Eltons gonna have a 30 game, and Chris is gonna have a 10 or more. GOTTA try every posession, something Brown has yet to do this entire season. 

Only good game really brown had was playing the wolves, but KG still had his way with him. The guy has the worest hands in the league, im convinced.

Clippers have this one locked down in my opinion, but at the same time if by some miracle Lakers pulled out a win, I'd say it's only because its one of those home town flukes. Lakers just have to much of an undesirable roster.


----------



## yamaneko

If ross plays, im guessing he guards kobe
kaman guards mihm obviously
Brand guards brown obviously
cassell guards smush
mobley guards odom? That could be a problem.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> *If ross plays, im guessing he guards kobe*
> kaman guards mihm obviously
> Brand guards brown obviously
> cassell guards smush
> *mobley guards odom? That could be a problem.*



Mobley on Kobe; Ross on Odom? I won't be surprised to see that

and i also wonder if Eisley will see any PT


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> Mobley on Kobe; Ross on Odom? I won't be surprised to see that
> 
> and i also wonder if Eisley will see any PT



I doubt Eisley sees any time this game unless there is foul trouble.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think they'll let Mobley guard brown, put Brand on Odom.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Free Arsenal said:


> I think they'll let Mobley guard brown, put Brand on Odom.



Well Brown is horrible.... But not that bad. Not saying Mobley cant play good defense, but were talking about a guy who is 7 foot here... That wouldn't be a very fair match up.

Brand on Odom would ideal though, although Im not sure how that would work out with Mobley. But Mobley vs Brown even though brown is a pathetic loser isn't a good choice. Brown is still 275 pounds of muscle and likes posting up on smaller PF's, let alone SG's, G's, etc.

Ross on Kobe makes sense, but if Kobe plays like he did last night it wont matter much. I say take the gamble, don't double team and shut down the everyone else on the Lakers.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

God, I'd love to beat the Lakers. Just more salt into the wound for their gradual demise as a powerhouse team....


----------



## sertorius

qrich1fan said:


> we need to ATTACK the basket, give the ball to our bigs in the post, EB, Kaman, Wilcox, Rebraca all need the ball in the post, and let Maggs drive, once we do this, they'll focus on covering them, then Cassell and Mobley can hit there outside shots . . thats the key to the game IMO





qrich1fan said:


> Corey needs to drive this game and not take stupid jumpers. Leave the shooting to mobley, Q and cassell(ewing @ times as well)


Preach the truth qrich.


----------



## leidout

Odom against Maggette is gonna be great. 

Odom's propensity for foul trouble and Maggette being a magnet for the foul line will take Lamar out of the game early though.


----------



## RhettO

leidout said:


> Odom against Maggette is gonna be great.
> 
> Odom's propensity for foul trouble and Maggette being a magnet for the foul line will take Lamar out of the game early though.


Haha, maybe Odom will pick up two T's like the game last season against the Clips.

I used to not care too much about Lakers/Clips games because I always expected a loss. This year's a different story. I hype them to all my Lakers friends, make wagers, etc. Got a few bets going on for tonight's game and now I'm nervous. Confident, but still a little nervous. Don't let me down, boys!


----------



## shaunliv

> Confident, but still a little nervous.


i feel the same way, it's just us being not too familiar with having a very good team. i think after tonight, us fans will get the swagger that the actual team is starting to get!


----------



## alexander

nothing but win


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakeclip18nov18,1,5171790,full.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> Cassell was excused from practice Thursday because of a family emergency, a team spokesman said…. Clipper guard Quinton Ross, who left Tuesday's game because of back spasms, received a cortisone shot and did not practice.


----------



## DaFranchise

Cant wait for tonights game. We have a better starting five and bench than the Lakers. However, I think its gonna be a close game. Clips win by 6. Lets do this!!!


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips are favored over the lakes .. first time in my memory that this is the case.. vegas taking the Clips over the lakes.. and to think that proud laker fan wouldn't be pounding the vegas books for this... haha.. how times are changing... i say the line holds strong for the Clips ..
Clips 101
lakes 88

i think the Clips D will dominate this game.
Kobe will go off.
Mags starts against odom, Brand on brown, Chris on chris.. Mobley on kobs, Cassell on smushy.
The Clips are rotating well this year and i think they play kobe straight up.
10 hours to tip off.


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale

Im flying into LA for this one tonite!!! Lawler told me to fasten my seatbelt and that his LAW is in favor of the Clips tonite!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Toilets 4 Sale said:


> Im flying into LA for this one tonite!!! Lawler told me to fasten my seatbelt and that his LAW is in favor of the Clips tonite!!!


 if the LAW is to break, i expect a full Clipper SWAT team assembled of: Cassell, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, Rebraca


----------



## Weasel

I hope Ross will play this game because he needs to be stuck onto Kobe.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I put all the Ucash I could spare on the line here, don't let me down Clippers!

And if you do, I'll hate you, but only for a few days.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> I put all the Ucash I could spare on the line here, don't let me down Clippers!
> 
> And if you do, I'll hate you, but only for a few days.


LOL. exactly how much did u put on them anyways?


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> LOL. exactly how much did u put on them anyways?


30k lol


----------



## qross1fan

i put about 50K . . . damn win this !


----------



## DaFranchise

40 minutes til game time!!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette is starting.


----------



## Weasel

Nice, Mobley just posted Odom and scored.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with the jumper over Brown.


----------



## Weasel

Sounds that Ross is out, he is on the inactive list.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with the floater and it goes in off of a bounce.


----------



## Weasel

Darrell the "Lets go clippers" guy is in attendance and yelling! Go Darrell!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a very athletic layup, BIG block by Kaman, and Maggette takes it again but this time gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a goofy shot, so odd but money for him.


----------



## Weasel

Err Clippers playing a little sloppy but still up 6.


----------



## Weasel

8 straight for the Lakers and a timeout on the court by the Clippers.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

really not liking how maggette is playing rite now. stop taking those jump shots, leave it to the shooters damn it


----------



## Weasel

Brand musles his way for the score and Mobley takes it to Kobe and Kobe fouls Mobley.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell makes it with 1 tic left on the shot clock


----------



## qross1fan

i liked the way clips were calm after the 8-0 run and not panicking unlike Jaric's days


----------



## Weasel

End of the 1st:

Clippers 27
Lakers 21

A decent quarter for the Clippers, they were up by 10 at one point and it got cut down to 2 and went back up to 6 at the end. Pretty good shooting % so far the Clippers. Go Clips!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

kwame actually doing a good job on brand...but our frontcourt is making up for brand rite now.


----------



## qross1fan

defensive 3-second after a kobe shot


----------



## qross1fan

Cass gets it . . 28-23 . . . and mccart misses a three


----------



## Weasel

Aww McCarty with another brick from 3.


----------



## qross1fan

and Sam is forced to call a 20 second time out after the press


----------



## qross1fan

this time they get it past the time line . . and Brand misses a jumper . . foul on Cass


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in after Sam picks up a foul


----------



## Weasel

That was a foul on Cassell? Bad call in my opinion.


----------



## qross1fan

Vujacic gets fouled by EB? bad late call . . Sasha hits both . . Singy's inthe game . .28-27


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits a nice jumper


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a rushed jumper but it goes in.


----------



## qross1fan

Kome hits it . . 30-29 LAC . .WIlcox hits a shot wow 32-29


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with an interesting jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing uses glass 34-31


----------



## Weasel

haha
Ewing with an unintended bank that goes in.


----------



## qross1fan

a sweet pick and roll but Elton gets fouled . .34-31 Clips . . EB shooting two . .8:11 left


----------



## qross1fan

EB misses the first . . .EB hits second . .35-31


----------



## qross1fan

EB adds another rebound . . . Wilcox misses, Brand rebounds, he misses, foul on Lakers


----------



## Weasel

Cook with a push off, which is good for the Clips.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton drives and turns it over


----------



## qross1fan

obum scores . . 35-33 Zelly ready to check in . . . another turnover . . Stolen by Brand and he lays it in . .37-33


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a steal and makes the bucket.


----------



## qross1fan

Lakers time out . .6:48 left Clippers up 37-33


----------



## qross1fan

LMAO @ Mike Smiths jersey on the rafters

Braca, Wilcox, Maggette, Singleton and Ewing in for Clips

Mihm gets fouled by Braca


----------



## qross1fan

hits first, hits second . . 37-35


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs drives and scores but theres no foul wow . . . but Smush gets a foul on the other end . . . talk about home court . .39-37


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with the nice layup.


----------



## qross1fan

Smush hits it . .39-38 and turned over by Wilcox . . Alien ready to check in


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette hits it! 41-38


----------



## Weasel

Maggette is everywhere, damn and he makes the tough jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Profit


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca scores with a sweet shot . .43-38


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca with his good old hook shot which is money.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses in the post, bad choice giving it to him in the post . . . Odom misses, Mihm rebounds, no foul when he shoves Braca, but a foul when Wilcox blocks it


----------



## Weasel

Bad call by the refs, Wilcox didn't foul and before the foul the Mihm pushed off.


----------



## qross1fan

Kome checks in . . as does Cuttino Mobley . . . Mihm hits first . . . and second . . 43-40 . . Cass misses a three . .


----------



## qross1fan

and one for kobe. brand and kaman check in for wilcox and rebraca . . 43-42 . .kwame checks in . . . kobe hits it . .43-43


----------



## Weasel

Great move by Cassell for the easy jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

didnt see who made it . .45-43 Clips . . . 

Kwame travels


----------



## qross1fan

bad play by Corey . . 45-43 Clips . . another turnover . . . a BULL**** call by the refs and 45-43


----------



## Weasel

I like how Odom can climb the back of Brand on that play and not be called for the foul...


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> I like how Odom can climb the back of Brand on that play and not be called for the foul...


 really i thought i was the only one who liked that [/sarcasm]


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers pressing full court . . Mihm scores 45-45


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a sweet jumper . .47-45


----------



## Weasel

Brand with his FT line jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

i like how theres no call on the Lakers again when Mihm pushes him


----------



## Weasel

Eh that looked like a foul but I can see how it gets called as a block.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand another rebound and Maggs lays it in . . no call again . .49-45 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rejects MIhm . . OBum fouls Kaman but a blocks recorder . . Mobley pushes KObe and no call . . . Maggs misses a three


----------



## qross1fan

Parker misses . . and finally a fouls called against lakers and Brand'll shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Lets Go Clippers Lets Go


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first . . EB hits second . . .51-45


----------



## qross1fan

KObe misses a three and over the backboard . . 7.3 seconds left . . foul on Kwame . . . foul to give? 6.7 left


----------



## Weasel

Sam gets fouled ans shoots 2.


----------



## qross1fan

nope Sam will shoot two . . Sam I Am Money Cassell hits first . . Waltah checks in for EB . . . Ewing checks in for Mobley . . . Money Alien hits second . .53-45 . . OBum shooting two . . 53-45 Clips . .he misses both and halftime


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 53
Lakers 45

Not a good way to start and middle by the Clippers but a good finish in the quarter. The Clippers shots weren't falling as easy as in the first but they still have a 8 point lead going into the 2nd half. Good games by Brand, Maggette, and Cassell so far. Also key to note that Kobe only has 11 points on 5-15 shooting, which is very good news for the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam Cassell: 14 points, 4 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals, 0 turnovers 4-6 from field, 5-5 from the line


Cassells doing a great job!


----------



## Weasel

Also I hope you guys can hear Darrell, the "Lets go Clipper" guy. He is at the game and is cheering like it was a Clipper game, what a great fan.


----------



## DaFranchise

Weasel said:


> Also I hope you guys can hear Darrell, the "Lets go Clipper" guy. He is at the game and is cheering like it was a Clipper game, what a great fan.


I love that guy. I heard him chant when I had season tix 3 years ago.


----------



## qross1fan

nice start in the half by lakers . . a miss . . Kaman gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Shaggy hits first . . . Shaggy hits second . . . 55-45


----------



## qross1fan

a great start by the Clips defensively. . .Maggs misses . .


----------



## qross1fan

55-47 Clips . . . . Mobley with a facial on Odom 57-47


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Kaman, non-shooting . . Kaman get shis third block and offensive foul on Corey


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with the block . . Maggs gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses the first FT . . Hits second . .58-47 LAC


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe hits a shot . . 58-49 LAC . . Brand misses . . . Odom air balls and shot clock


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs shoots when Brand had a mis-match? bad play . . . Brand rebounds a Brown mis . . Mobley misses and BRAND!


----------



## Weasel

So far so good, Brand with a sweet tip slam off of the Mobley miss.


----------



## Weasel

Clippers up 11.


----------



## qross1fan

60-49 Clippers . .. Kobe misses, Cook get sit and foul on Sam


----------



## qross1fan

Cook misses first . . hits second . .60-50


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses . . stop shooting plz . . . . Cook with a jumper . .60-52


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley for THREE! 63-52


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## qross1fan

McKie misses . . Brand posting Cook up . . . gives it to Sam for a jumper 65-52


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a sweet jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe hits it . . 65-54


----------



## Weasel

Maggette quickly takes it to the whole and gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Err not happy but the Clippers are still up 7.


----------



## qross1fan

6-0 lal run . .67-60 . . Clips up . . . 

Brand gets blocked . . .geez


----------



## Weasel

Wow, Mobley with the finger role.


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe misses . .and almost another offensive rebound given up . . . Mobley drives and scores!! 69-60


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe misses a three . . .and Mobley carries the ball


----------



## Weasel

Get those defensive rebounds Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand packs Profit but another offensive rebound given up . . 69-62 LA . . . and foul on Lakers . . . non-shooting . . . Ewing checks in for the Alien


----------



## qross1fan

Vujacic in for Lakers . . . Maggs in the post . . . Corey misses and forces another foul . . Elton'll shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Great hustle play by Brand by saving the possession.


----------



## qross1fan

EB misses first . .69-62 . . hits second . .70-62 Clips . . EB has 16/8


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing strips Kobe . . Brand rejects Mihm . . . Mobley misses but goal tending!!!! 72-62 LAC


----------



## Weasel

Good offensive goaltending call by the refs. :clap:


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Kaman 25 ft away from the basket . . 44.2 left in the third


----------



## Weasel

Kaman's tip doesn't count?


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe htis a three . . we miss ross . . . 72-65 Clips . . .Brand misses, Kaman tips it in, dont let it count, talking it over, and no it doesnt count . . BS . .Shaggy will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Shaggy hits first . . 73-65 LAC . . . and hits second . .74-65


----------



## ClipOre4Life

go Kaman Go


----------



## Weasel

NIce block by Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

KAMAN HAS 4 BLOCKS ON THE GAME and elton has about 4 as well . .74-65 here we go into the fourth


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clippers outscore Lakers in each quarter so far. Gotta buckle down and get ready for Lakers to make a run in the fourth, especially Kobe.


----------



## qross1fan

omg Kaman has 4 blocks, EB has 4 blocks, Lakers as a team have just three . .. damn i love our front court


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:

Clippers 74
Lakers 65

Good quarter, there was a chance for the Clippers to take a big lead but they didn't capalize. Kobe started to go off there in the quarter but the Clippers hung tough with some good defense and are up 9 going into the 4th.


----------



## qross1fan

we'll miss Ross here . .6/7 with 4 blocks for Kaman and here we go . .Maggs shoots again . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Cook misses and Corky rebounds . . Mobley misses . . . damn cmon


----------



## qross1fan

Vujacic misses a three and Brand rebounds . . Elton shoots over Bynum and scores . .76-65


----------



## Weasel

Brand with his jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a huge block.


----------



## qross1fan

ELTONS 5TH BLOCK . . . AND COREY MISSES damnit


----------



## qross1fan

Profit misses a three . . Wilcox rebounds . . Maggs gets a trip to the line


----------



## Weasel

Though Maggette isn't hitting his shots he sure is getting to the line well, shooting 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits both . .78-65


----------



## qross1fan

Odom travels and no call . . Kobe misses badly . . Elton rebounds and Danny walks


----------



## Weasel

Dammit Ewing come on.


----------



## Weasel

Late call on Brand?


----------



## qross1fan

78-69 . . get ur heads together corey sotp shooting


----------



## Weasel

Maggette stop shooting, good offensive rebound and bucket by Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs has missed 10 of his last 11 . . . Shaggy hit it . . .80-69 and another bad call . . blocking on wilcox, time out on the court . .7:54 left


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs sits out and Mobley checks in, thank god


----------



## qross1fan

OBum hits it . . and misses . . 80-70 .. Cat rebounds . . . clock didnt start running


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing gets it across just in time . . . 1 second on shot clock and clipper ball


----------



## qross1fan

turnover . . . Ewing fouls kobe and Elton ready to check in


----------



## qross1fan

Elton and Maggette checks in for Ewing and Wilcox as Kobe misses . . . hits second . .80-71 . . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a jumper! 82-71


----------



## Weasel

Brand with another jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Vu can't make anything open.


----------



## qross1fan

Vujacic misses a three . . 82-71 . . .Odom misses and EB rebounds .. again . . . ET misses . . Vujacic misses a WIDE OPEN three . .Brand gobbles up another rebound . . .Sam misses . . 82-71 . . .Odom hits it . .82-73


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses AGAIN . . Kaman rebounds, misses, rebounds and hits it . . 84-73 Clippers


----------



## Weasel

Yeah KAMAN!
He grabs the offensive miss of Maggette and puts it in!


----------



## qross1fan

20/13 and 5 blocks for EB . . . 4:48 left


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

uh oh...


----------



## Weasel

Good pass by Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

another Elton rebound . . .


----------



## Weasel

Good Mobley shooting 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley shooting two . . first is cash . . 90-82 . . second is Cat's bank account . .91-82


----------



## qross1fan

another offensive rebound . . foul on Mobley . . Kome shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Dammit another offensive rebound by the Lakers.


----------



## qross1fan

91-83 . . . 91-84


----------



## qross1fan

run clock and hit it! . . cmon Alien show why ur clutch . . . . Brand misses . .


----------



## qross1fan

91-86 . . 1:15 left


----------



## Weasel

Come on Brand make the FT's


----------



## qross1fan

Elton takes it the whole way and misses the shot but will shoot two . . . .

EB hits the first . .92-86 . . EB hits second . . 93-86


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Maggs? kome hits first . . . hits second . .93-88 time out Clips


----------



## Weasel

Damn, Clippers up 5 with the ball with 58.7 seconds left.


----------



## qross1fan

give it to EB!! . . almost turned over and a foul on Odom


----------



## Weasel

Clippers get lucky and a foul is called a tough call.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton shooting two . . . 93-88 . . .EB misses first . . .hits second . .94-88


----------



## Weasel

Damn, Brand only makes 1.


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe misses another three and Clipper ball


----------



## qross1fan

Time-Out Clippers . . . 44 seconds to go


----------



## Weasel

Wheww, Kobe bricks a long 3.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

finish this. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

give the ball to Corey or Sam and pray Maggs doesnt shoot . . . Maggs gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## RhettO

I haven't read any of this thread since the game started, but does this game just FEEL like a playoff game or what?!?!?!?!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette gets fouled and makes both!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits both . .96-88 39.9 left in the game . to lakers


----------



## Free Arsenal

lead to six


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> lead to six


8


----------



## qross1fan

dont foul! ..... damnit bad play, Maggs fouls Kobe while shooting three YIKES


----------



## Weasel

Why Maggette why? Why foul Kobe when he is shooting a 3?/???????????????


----------



## qross1fan

hits first . . .hits second . . .hits third . . .96-91


----------



## qross1fan

Cass breaks the press . . . Cass will shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Good good Sam gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

ET misses first . . . 32-34 from the line on the season . .Ewing comes in for D .. hits second . .97-91 20.9 left


----------



## qross1fan

Kobe misses a three and jump ball


----------



## qross1fan

10.4 left . . Jump ball between Mobley and Odom . . . Mobley takes the tip and thats game . . . .


----------



## Weasel

Clippers win!!!


----------



## qross1fan

*<center>7-2!*


----------



## Weasel

Final:

Clippers 97
Lakers 91

Man it got close towards the end but the Clippers found a way to close and win a big game on the road. Hats off to the entire Clippers starting lineup up they all had good games.


----------



## NOBLE

WOOOT!!

Man, I need to get League Pass.


----------



## yamaneko

Man, mags sure didnt make a case for him to come back permanently in the starting lineup. Maybe hes becoming like miles was...way more effective off of the bench. 

Good job by kaman. He got ONE good look in the post all night, scored on that one, and still came up with 10 other points.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Good game tonight. That call with 50 seconds left was the worest call I've ever seen. There was no foul by Odom, but with the way Kobe was playing tonight I don't think it would have mattered. I think Kobe made a huge mistake tonight. The ball wasn't falling, he kept trying to force the issue instead of going with Odom who had a very hot hand in the fourth and his selfish play made any chance the Lakers might have had at a win, go flush down the toilet.

This game was prett intense, it did feel like a playoff game. I give the Lakers credit for not giving up, but this was all Clippers tonight.


----------



## yamaneko

I saw a bump, but it sure was a slight bump, and brand travelled before the foul...but brand only made one of the Ft's, it wasnt that huge of a call in the long run.

Clippers had a lot more bad calls against them on fouls. 

Surprised the lakers stayed in it so long. 

Anyone notice how long that kid andrew bynums arms are? they practically hang to his knees!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette was totally off today with his shot tonight, wasn't pretty but he got his FT's. Mobley silently put up some very good numbers. Props to Kaman this is how I want him to play every night. 11 rebounds for Kaman and 14 for Brand! Cassell tonight played very well and did not force any dumb shots. The starters played a lot of minutes, hope they get some good rest for Sundays game.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers played absolutely gorgeous tonight.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

agree with weasel. my hats off to kaman tonite: 10 pts, 11 reb, 4 BLK. this guy has the ability to play great, BUT TAKE HIM OUT WITH 4 MIN LEFT IN THE GAME NO MATTER WAT THE SCORE IS. his bonehead TOs turn into critical plays for the other team. 

also, we are definitely getting our moneys worth with cassell: 0 TOs against the lakers full court pressure defense. i would have been WAY more nervous with jaric handling the ball last season. 

nice grind out win by the clips. could have been much better tho. 

also, brand = all-star


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> I saw a bump, but it sure was a slight bump, and brand travelled before the foul...but brand only made one of the Ft's, it wasnt that huge of a call in the long run.
> 
> Clippers had a lot more bad calls against them on fouls.
> 
> Surprised the lakers stayed in it so long.
> 
> Anyone notice how long that kid andrew bynums arms are? they practically hang to his knees!



That one point changed the fact that it went from one three and one two, to two three's. It also killed the momentum of the game for the Clippers. It was a horrific call.

That being said I doubt it would have matter because Kobe would have probably just jacked up some more bricks anyways.

I have to admit, I know bynum only played like 6 minutes or something but he had 5 rebounds and played solid defense... I don't see why he doesn't get any more play time than that.


----------



## Darth Bryant

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> also, brand = all-star



I agree, he is playing at a high level right now. Honestly in the west I'd almost go out on a limb and say he might be the best PF right this second.... TD is playing so so... Or at least he was last time I checked, and same for KG.. Brand has really been stepping up right now, he can almost sense this is the year of the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I have to admit, I know bynum only played like 6 minutes or something but he had 5 rebounds and played solid defense... *I don't see why he doesn't get any more play time than that.*



because he's 18 and your teams "future" and Phil doesnt wanna wear him out


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette on Sams Bday: "Well, you know, were gonna get him a rocket ship"

before the game, Clips put Sam's jersey number as 36 since he turned 36, Sam put it on not noticing and everyone called him grandpa . . lol


----------



## Darth Bryant

qrich1fan said:


> because he's 18 and your teams "future" and Phil doesnt wanna wear him out



You dont get better from sitting on the bench. Doesn't matter what age you are. Livingston who is 18 would be out there playing many minutes if he wasn't made of glass.

If your producing, you play. Its simple as that. Phil Jackson is known for not liking rookies on the court. He did it even with Kobe.

By the way I didn't know I took over ownership of the Lakers son? I guess I'm more well off than I thought.


----------



## G-Force

Hey, great win over the cross town rivals - I love it! I see that Maggette got a start and that Elton had another Elton night.

I also see that Kobe put up *35 shots* in a losing effort. Tonight he was 12 for 35 and his last game he was 15 for 36. Anybody else think that's a bit ridiculous?

Congrats again on another great win. This is a doubly good night as my Sonics beat the Bulls at home 98-84. This was a very good vBookie night for me.

G-Force


----------



## yamaneko

Anyone notice in crunch time the lack of panic, bad shots (outside of maggette, i guess some things never change), people not wanting the ball, etc. that the clippers have been known for the last 3 years? Clippers seemed calm cool and collected. Cant believe mags wasnt looking at kaman on the inbound play though..who did he think kaman was going to throw it to


----------



## Darth Bryant

G-Force said:


> I also see that Kobe put up *35 shots* in a losing effort. Tonight he was 12 for 35 and his last game he was 15 for 36. Anybody else think that's a bit ridiculous?



Not just ridiculous, but pathetic. I'm a so called "Kobe Lover" and even I couldn't stomoch the horrific shot selection and bad decisions he made tonight.


----------



## Botchla

good win, i hope that corey's wrist is okay his shot wasn't falling for him. while it was a sloppy game between both teams, both are only gonna get better. cant wait until everyone is healthy and then will see who really is the better team. feeling a win on sunday, too.


----------



## yamaneko

meanwhile every other team in the pacific won tonight...i think the pacific is really going to heat up. Whoever ends up last in the pacific probably could battle for top 2/3 in any other division.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> meanwhile every other team in the pacific won tonight...i think the pacific is really going to heat up. Whoever ends up last in the pacific probably could battle for top 2/3 in any other division.



I noticed that 2... I think a much more important game than tonights will be sunday.. Clips gotta destroy the warriors..


----------



## Yoyo

Beat the Warriors? We'll be ready. 

The Pacific division is definitely one of the better divisions, along with Central and Southwest.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

man if Corey could be consisten with his shooting this team would be even better...


he needs to realize if he doesnt make a shot, he needs to dish the rock

i think we should have one by more today we still havent played our best


CHRIS KAMAN! hahaha

he played pretty good, one real stupid turnover, but i forgive him, cuz he had some clutch

rebounds and buckets so    

and about KObe...poor guy...HIS TEAM REALLY SUCKS.....

HE TOOK SO MANY SHOTS, cuz whats he gonna do give it to Sasha Vujajic or whatever his name is

? so they could miss? he shot that many shots CUZ HIS TEAMATES SUCK espeecially 

Kwame Brown geesh, Lamar Odom, Lakers = Kobe....sad cuz i like the Lakers but we all know its true

as long as the other guys dont know show up ....kobe will continue to score gangs of points 

in losing efforts but toonight i dont care , THE CLIPS WON!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

" BUT TAKE HIM OUT WITH 4 MIN LEFT IN THE GAME NO MATTER WAT THE SCORE IS. his bonehead TOs turn into critical plays for the other team. "


yea Chris Kaman has grease on his hands or something he if he had consistent handles

he could be good like this every night!


----------



## Weasel

Kaman Lives Up to His Potentia 



> "Kaman was terrific. He showed a big presence in the paint," Dunleavy said. "He had four blocks, but Kaman actually blocked another two or three shots that could have been three-point play opportunities that looked like they were going in. He made great saves on those also."





> Kaman acknowledged he had struggled to adjust to his new role on the new-look Clippers, who now follow the lead of veteran guards Sam Cassell and Cuttino Mobley. He said he's starting to get it figured out, and rebounding is his key to success.
> 
> "I played well in the past, and I know what I can do, but this team is different this year," he said. "I try to work hard and fight in there.
> 
> "Tonight, I got some time, which is good. I was able to get more rebounds."


----------



## sertorius

Sweet win huh!

Most of all I'm happy about the composure of the team during crunch time, though frankly it shouldn't even have been as close as it was, especially if Maggette had stopped taking shots that he usually doesn't make (how are those bricks any worse than one Kaman turnover?). And speaking of Kaman: can we now get off his back? This is his true potential, and this is why he should continue to start, AND get more playing time than Wilcox or Rebraca.

Also, I'd like to send a shoutout to Clipper-Super-Fan Darrell. It takes guts to stand in someone else's arena and shout out for your team as loud as you can. I could even hear a chant of "boos" when he did it in the third quarter, but he didn't stop, and I'd like to think the team heard him. 

Finally: Elton Brand has to be an All-Star this year! I don't know if us fans can vote him in, but the coaches better recognize his achievement, not just this year, but EVERY year.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Just cause Kaman has one good game doesn't make me a believer.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Just cause Kaman has one good game doesn't make me a believer."

hahahah 

thats a good articlei read it...and hmm overall it states what all of us have been saying bout KAman

but if he could play like today on a consistent basis i can grow to really like him....but then again


his stupid turnovers and decisionsn makes me forget about that thought hahaha

that Kobe shot Kaman blocked! ha!

we will see


----------



## qross1fan

Q's play of the game: Cuttino laying Kobe out and no-call


----------



## Unique

Good win guys , You played great.


----------



## DaFranchise

Lakermike05 said:


> Good win guys , You played great.


Hey LakerMike dont forget about our bet. It doesnt look good for you right now.


----------



## Unique

DaFranchise said:


> Hey LakerMike dont forget about our bet. It doesnt look good for you right now.



LoL dont worry i havent forgot, and yea it dont look so good 4 me lol.


----------



## DaFranchise

Lakermike05 said:


> LoL dont worry i havent forgot, and yea it dont look so good 4 me lol.


You are an honest man. Its still a long season though


----------



## sertorius

ClipOre4Life said:


> Just cause Kaman has one good game doesn't make me a believer.



Fair enough, but then, on what, exactly, is it that you're basing your belief that Wilcox or Rebraca should start over Kaman, since aside from their work in limited minutes, neither one has had a FULL good game?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

sertorius said:


> Fair enough, but then, on what, exactly, is it that you're basing your belief that Wilcox or Rebraca should start over Kaman, since aside from their work in limited minutes, neither one has had a FULL good game?


Hopefully Chris, Z and Singleton can get some quality minutes during the Raptor's game. Dunleavy HAS to find a way to get them some minutes; they are too good not to play at all and happily accept it for too much longer.


----------



## sertorius

Dynasty Raider said:


> Hopefully Chris, Z and Singleton can get some quality minutes during the Raptor's game. Dunleavy HAS to find a way to get them some minutes; they are too good not to play at all and happily accept it for too much longer.



I absolutely agree with that, I just don't like people acting as though Chris Wilcox is a FAR BETTER player at center than Chris Kaman.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

sertorius said:


> I absolutely agree with that, I just don't like people acting as though Chris Wilcox is a FAR BETTER player at center than Chris Kaman.


I think a lot of people remember when Chris W filled in for Chris K last year for several games and did it ALL: rebound, block, score, hustle. The talk was then how well we were doing with all of our injuries. When Chris K came back his job was given to him without him having to earn his position back (he's wasn't a veteran), Chris W hasn't been able to recapture that same flow since. But, trust me, it is there. If you've only seen Chris K the second half of last year and the few minutes this year, no ... you won't have too much of a good opinion of his game.

Mike knows it's there, I just don't understand what he has against Christ W AND Singleton. Maybe it's because they are slim and Chris K is thick. Chris K has a game, but the problem is (unfortunately), he has to REMEMBER to bring his game. The Clippers definitely are not discriminating against his handicap because when he remembers, he can be awesome. They also have to be careful of a lawsuit if they don't give him minutes *(I just thought of that because in the corporate world once hired, you are subject to a lawsuit if a handicap employee feels they are being discriminated against. I don't really know if the Clippers would be subjected to the same thing.) * We just never know when he's going to remember to bring it.


----------



## laclippers.de

Dynasty Raider said:


> Mike knows it's there, I just don't understand what he has against Christ W AND Singleton. Maybe it's because they are slim and Chris K is thick. Chris K has a game, but the problem is (unfortunately), he has to REMEMBER to bring his game. The Clippers definitely are not discriminating against his handicap because when he remembers, he can be awesome. They also have to be careful of a lawsuit if they don't give him minutes *(I just thought of that because in the corporate world once hired, you are subject to a lawsuit if a handicap employee feels they are being discriminated against. I don't really know if the Clippers would be subjected to the same thing.) * We just never know when he's going to remember to bring it.


handicap  What am I missing here?


----------

